

Ask HN: What Is The Best Language For A Webcam Applet? - cumming

Hi there!<p>I am new to this forum, and I want to develop a simple applet. My question is which language would be best for doing it?<p>The applet uses a webcam to show the users face, then uploads a still to the web site when the user clicks the upload bar. The idea is for the user to get the best pose, then click the button so that he does not have to make his own .jpg file using his own webcam software. I want to make it easy for non-programmers to upload a simple face shot for ID purposes.<p>Would Java be capable of this? How about HTML 7?
======
retroafroman
Assuming you're not trolling, Flash is quite capable of doing this.

~~~
cumming
I assure you that I am not trolling. I know that this is a fairly simple
question. Maybe it has a simple answer! Please would you be kind enough to
tell me the name of the Flash command that does this, so I can go look it up?
Thanks Duncan

~~~
retroafroman
I'm not a flash developer myself, so I can't really help out, but I have seen
quite a few demos where the page loads a flash applet that can connect to the
user's webcam. See these two sites for more info:

<http://blog.vamapaull.com/?p=355>

[http://kevinmusselman.com/blog/2009/02/access-webcam-with-
fl...](http://kevinmusselman.com/blog/2009/02/access-webcam-with-flash/)

~~~
cumming
That is exactly what I need. Many thanks for your help, and also for your for
forbearance regarding my poorly worded initial question!

